# Very tidy dog grooming van ready for work



## Janie15 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi there.

I saw this website for pet professionals and immediately thought it would be a great place to advertise my van
ive been a level 2 city and guilds qualified dog groomer for the last 3 years, but unfortunately had a stroke last November
i havent recovered enough to carry on grooming
Sadly therefore i have to sell my beloved van
its a 2007 Long wheelbase transit , 102000 miles, with 11 months MOT and full service history with high roof so plenty of room inside.
Its fully lined with antibacterial uPVC , has a non slip polysafe industrial vinyl floorcovering and the following kit to get you going:
K9 mobile hydrobath
Groomers hydraulic adjustable table with H frame
Groomforce 2200 watt blaster
2 waterproof double electric points
2 waterproof fluorescent lights and waterproof switch
Plenty of storage areas
16 amp cabling to connect to your customers house and earth leakage circuit breaker

We want to keep the business name and phone number so signwriting will need to be redone to own requirements
we are happy to offer marketing advice if you wish.
The van is not new, and has the some minor marks and signs of wear and tear for a vehicle of this age, but nothing to detract from the overall pleasant appearance.
The van currently has a personalised registration which can either be removed or purchased by seperate negotiation
please contact me if you need any more information or pictures
Asking price is £12500.00
Jane 07977 591802


----------

